# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  koristi dojenja nakon 1godine

## petra

Petru sam prestala dojiti relativno rano, čak prije 6 mjeseci, dok Toma s 10 doji još na veliko. Mislila sam da će se s vremenom sam ne neki način "odbiti" i da ćemo ovo ljeto, s godinom dana prestati dojiti. 
Ali taj kraj se ne nazire. Znam da ovdje ima cura koje doje i do 4 godine (možda i više?), tako da pretpostavljam da postoje neke prednosti daljnjeg dojenja. 
Iskreno, nikad nisam mislila da ću se uopće naći u situaciji da se bliži prvi rođendan a da dojimo, ali eto, dogodilo se, i sretna sam zbog toga, ali i pomalo zabrinuta zbog daljnjeg dojenja zbog posla itd...
Trebala sam početi raditi još u svibnju, pa sam sve odgodila za kolovoz zbog teške prilagodne Tome na jaslice (tete su rekle da je dojenje možda potaknulo tu njegovu neprilagodbu, ali sumnjam).
MOje pitanje nakon ovog dugog uvoda je - koje su prednosti u tome da eventualno nastavim dojiti nakin prvog rođendana (u smislu zdravlja djeteta itd)?

----------


## Anci

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=267&Show=1825

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=267&Show=1842

Pogledaj si ove tekstove   :Smile:  
I uživajte u dojenju   :Love:

----------


## leonisa

iste one koje su razlog zasto uopce dojiti  :Smile:  

 :Love:

----------

